# Terrible Picture on Live Network Sports?



## glabrecque (Feb 5, 2016)

Is anyone else having an issue with live NFL games on any network channel? The picture is very low resolution even screen tearing but goes away with commercials and any other network shows.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Nope! Probably your local station is crap.


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

How many subchannels does your local station have? One of the channels that carries football in my market has four subchannels, which takes bandwidth away from the main channel. As a result, the image quality suffers. The commercials appear to look better because there's less motion.


----------



## glabrecque (Feb 5, 2016)

I am still having the same issues with terrible local channel picture quality 3 techs have come out and nothing has been resolved. I pay way to much money a month for this kind of quality and if they can't figure it out I may be forced to drop them and switch providers. It has been 3 months with this same issue and no one seems to have any answers.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

WHERE in NC are you ( i.e. which stations are you watching) ?

I moved from the Raleigh area at the end of August and the locals there were pretty good.

Do you have an OTA antenna to compare the DIsh locals to ?

Just complaining about it with no details is not going to get you any help.

Also - how large is your TV ? Bigger TV screens show flaws more than smaller screens.


----------



## glabrecque (Feb 5, 2016)

Eastern, NC so greenville, washington, new bern locals.
I used to have an OTA antenna as a backup and it was far better at the time but my new house HOA does not allow external antennas and in the attics does not work.
I have 5 TVs 32 - 65 inches and a projector 137 inches all of which show the issue though it is much worse the larger you go but easily seen on any in the house.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Bull crap on the HOA and external OTA antennas - they do NOT have the right to prohibit them. If it is YOUR roof on YOUR OWN MAINTAINED house they are totally in the wrong. Click on the link in my sig. Print it out and take to the next HOA meeting. As I recall - most of their antennas are close to Washington, there are websites out there that can help you aim your antenna.

You also should be pointed where you get the HD versions . In your case ,it means that you should be pointed at Eastern Arc (61.5 and 72.7), not on Western Arc (where you would only get SD versions). So, the first thing to check is what satellites are you receiving.


----------



## glabrecque (Feb 5, 2016)

I agree but an OTA antenna is still just a work around and not fixing the problem


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

FIrst things first - what sats are you receiving ?

Then, we need to make sure that all the TV are being fed the most resolution possible - usually 1080i/p.

Even on SD Dish usually has decent picture. So, the description of what you're seeing to make you say the picture is crap is also in order.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

glabrecque said:


> I agree but an OTA antenna is still just a work around and not fixing the problem


 Eh - no. Dish gets their local feeds from OTA. And both Dish AND DirecTV will do additional processing / compressing to put it on DBS . I wouldn't be too surprised if your local cable company does also.

Also - fast motion (such as sports, or a mixer running of a cooking show) often generate the same "small blocking" - this is why it is important to be able to see what is the station putting out. YOu can even see this on cable in the right circumstances.


----------



## glabrecque (Feb 5, 2016)

I believe the highest setting now is set to 4K/1080 on the hopper 3 and yes I am def watching the HD feeds of my locals. I wish I could easily just let you see what I am seeing. Overall i would say it is just low resolution very pixelated but also during live football there is a bunch of screen tearing during fast action so probably also a very low bitrate. I have had dish for 20 years and yes the picture quality has def gone down over the years as they cram more channels into the same bandwidth this is another level of bad picture.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You need to check all the Joeys as well, but what you're seeing is probably as good as it gets. THe OTA would give you a comparison to DIsh but it too may have the same issue. If it is the station's problem, there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## glabrecque (Feb 5, 2016)

THow can this be as good as it gets when I have had Dish for 17 years with no issue and 3 months ago this starts?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Was it 3 months ago when you got your Hopper 3 setup ?

Or what changed 3 months ago ?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

SInce you're posssibly snowed in, please post your signal strength for satellite 61.5, transponder 24 (should be the spotbeam that your locals are on).

Also - how is Monday night Football on ESPN (channel 140) - does it show the same problem ?


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had DISH a few months ago with the Hopper 3 and 3.0 Joey's and my local channels here in Michigan were also horrendous. It sounds like you are going through the same thing I was. It was pretty much unwatchable, the quality was awful. I had a tech out here as well and nothing was wrong. My brother has DISH right now and his is doing the same thing. It was like the channel couldn't keep up with the action, it's hard to explain. It was like a lagging pixelation that was very annoying.


----------

